# How many 1 stars do you have and average ratings is...? (please participate!)



## Greenfox

So I got my FOURTH 1 star. Sob. I didnt budge
..strange. 4.92

Says MOST drivers are at a 4.8
...

Did I need to worry?


----------



## SHalester

zero
4.98


----------



## BadYota

This is gonna depend on how many trips people have. 4.88, 6;1* stars. This is gonna be my last year anyway so down we go with the ratings!

New car? Doesn’t matter!
Clean car? Doesn’t matter!
Don’t talk to pax? Doesn’t matter!
Have charging cord available? Doesn’t matter! 
Uber pro? Might matter! 
Uber comfort? Might matter
Uber withholding 1 stars for the first year? Might matter!


----------



## Greenfox

BadYota said:


> This is gonna depend on how many trips people have. 4.88, 6;1* stars. This is gonna be my last year anyway so down we go with the ratings!
> 
> New car? Doesn't matter!
> Clean car? Doesn't matter!
> Don't talk to pax? Doesn't matter!
> Have charging cord available? Doesn't matter!
> Uber pro? Might matter!
> Uber comfort? Might matter
> Uber withholding 1 stars for the first year? Might matter!


Wait....how do you mean WITHOLDING?!?


----------



## [email protected]

Currently at a 4.99 - I have zero ⭐, ⭐⭐, or ⭐⭐⭐ and six ⭐⭐⭐⭐

I started back up in September 2018 (with my rating from 2015 carried forward) at a 4.85 - I had two ⭐ and ⭐⭐ each, four ⭐⭐⭐, and not sure how many ⭐⭐⭐⭐ off the top of my head

Since I drive only part time, it took over a year for my last ⭐ to fall off...

Yeah, using ⭐ is pretty obnoxious on the eyes. 🤣


----------



## Soldiering

notice the pax complaint about music. Some pax are pathetic.

You have noyhing to worry about in my opinion. If you give a 100+ a week their not going too bother you.


----------



## Greenfox

SHalester said:


> zero
> 4.98


You have ZERO 1 stars, ever?!? Wow. Good job.


----------



## SHalester

Greenfox said:


> You have ZERO 1 stars, ever?!? Wow. Good job.


Ever or so far. Just 4s.


----------



## Juggalo9er

3 3☆ 
I'm jealous.... what's your secret

I covet my 3☆s


----------



## SHalester

Juggalo9er said:


> 3 3☆
> I'm jealous.... what's your secret
> 
> I covet my 3☆s
> View attachment 422176


I don't have 17k rides. And won't. Ever.


----------



## Invisible

I ended with 42 one stars IF you use the same formula for dog years.


----------



## Chorch

[email protected] said:


> Currently at a 4.99 - I have zero ⭐, ⭐⭐, or ⭐⭐⭐ and six ⭐⭐⭐⭐
> 
> I started back up in September 2018 (with my rating from 2015 carried forward) at a 4.85 - I had two ⭐ and ⭐⭐ each, four ⭐⭐⭐, and not sure how many ⭐⭐⭐⭐ off the top of my head
> 
> Since I drive only part time, it took over a year for my last ⭐ to fall off...
> 
> Yeah, using ⭐ is pretty obnoxious on the eyes. &#129315;


I think this is the most complicated-to-read post in the whole world.


----------



## Juggalo9er

SHalester said:


> I don't have 17k rides. And won't. Ever.


You think I do


----------



## SHalester

Juggalo9er said:


> You think I do


Idk. Another thread u said so? Anyway, how about I'll never have 'thousands' of rides. Shoot me if I do.


----------



## BadYota

You’re missing 4.00-4.90 in your rating poll. Also, nobody under 4 is driving
How about going in increments of .5?


----------



## Freddie Blimeau

See, like I got 1 3*, 2 2* & 1 1*.


----------



## [email protected]

Chorch said:


> I think this is the most complicated-to-read post in the whole world.


You're welcome! &#129315;


----------



## Juggalo9er

SHalester said:


> Idk. Another thread u said so? Anyway, how about I'll never have 'thousands' of rides. Shoot me if I do.


Insert doubt react


----------



## SHalester

Idk. Another thread u said so? 

Sorry, was another thread, another user id that started with "j". My bad.


----------



## Gilby

One 1-star, no 2s or 3s, four 4-stars. 4.98 average.


----------



## Greenfox

Soldiering said:


> View attachment 422067
> notice the pax complaint about music. Some pax are pathetic.
> 
> You have noyhing to worry about in my opinion. If you give a 100+ a week their not going too bother you.


i like this.

Thanks. I really WAS starting to worry!


----------



## Trafficat

BadYota said:


> You're missing 4.00-4.90 in your rating poll. Also, nobody under 4 is driving
> How about going in increments of .5?


I'm pretty sure the 4.70 to 4.89 range is the most common range for drivers too, so the poll is fatally flawed.

I have five 1 stars.


----------



## CJfrom619

Almost as many 1 stars as I do 4 stars.


----------



## New2This

Juggalo9er said:


> 3 3☆
> I'm jealous.... what's your secret
> 
> I covet my 3☆s
> View attachment 422176


I'm jealous. How'd you get the elusive 2*?










My 1* have averaged $50 per 1*. I can live with that.

4.97 Lyft.


----------



## Greenfox

Trafficat said:


> I'm pretty sure the 4.70 to 4.89 range is the most common range for drivers too, so the poll is fatally flawed.
> 
> I have five 1 stars.


Yeah I was worried about it because I dropped to four.nine.two. It's stabilized there. I hope it stays there.


----------



## Juggalo9er

New2This said:


> I'm jealous. How'd you get the elusive 2*?
> 
> View attachment 422722
> 
> 
> My 1* have averaged $50 per 1*. I can live with that.
> 
> 4.97 Lyft.


My advice.... don't clean your car out and complain to the pax....


----------



## kingcorey321

1978 rides . 12 one stars . I Ditch the pax at there first stop . zero stops allowed with uber . rating 4.87


----------



## CJfrom619

kingcorey321 said:


> 1978 rides . 12 one stars . I Ditch the pax at there first stop . zero stops allowed with uber . rating 4.87


I don't understand this strategy. You know you get paid time and miles right?


----------



## Juggalo9er

CJfrom619 said:


> I don't understand this strategy. You know you get paid time and miles right?


Time pays near nothing.... sound strategy


----------



## CJfrom619

Juggalo9er said:


> Time pays near nothing.... sound strategy


So instead of waiting one minute then continuing to drive to the second stop...a better strategy is to cancel, then leave and wait 1-15 minutes for another request then drive to that rider and wait on them to get in??? Sound strategy is what you call this??


----------



## Juggalo9er

CJfrom619 said:


> So instead of waiting one minute then continuing to drive to the second stop...a better strategy is to cancel, then leave and wait 1-15 minutes for another request then drive to that rider and wait on them to get in??? Sound strategy is what you call this??


Wait no more than 5 minutes


----------



## CJfrom619

Juggalo9er said:


> Wait no more than 5 minutes


Missing the point. Ending trip on a rider who is already there because you have to wait on them for a few minutes is no sound strategy! It's terrible strategy. What do you do now that you ended trip. Waste time driving away from pickup, waste time waiting on another request, waste time driving to new rider and oh yea sometimes that new riders isnt always toes on curb. Sounds like ego/pride move costing yourself money. I say silly strategy.


----------



## Juggalo9er

CJfrom619 said:


> Missing the point. Ending trip on a rider who is already there because you have to wait on them for a few minutes is no sound strategy! It's terrible strategy. What do you do now that you ended trip. Waste time driving away from pickup, waste time waiting on another request, waste time driving to new rider and oh yea sometimes that new riders isnt always toes on curb. Sounds like ego/pride move costing yourself money. I say silly strategy.


Post your mileage rate
Per minute rate
What type of gas mileage you get... plus type of car
I'll happily explain


----------



## CJfrom619

Juggalo9er said:


> Post your mileage rate
> Per minute rate
> What type of gas mileage you get... plus type of car
> I'll happily explain


Mile-.69c
Minute-.24c
17 altima- 29 mpgish?


----------



## Juggalo9er

CJfrom619 said:


> Mile-.69c
> Minute-.24c
> 17 altima- 29 mpgish?


So 3 minutes equally one mile....
Idling a 2.5l uses about an ounce of gas a minute
128 ounces in a gallon
Two hours of idling is one gallon gone for 28.80 profit
Driving is .69 times a 35 mph average which is 48.30... not including the per minute rate.....
I'm typing while driving but I hope it makes sense


----------



## CJfrom619

Still doesn’t explain why is it better to leave a rider whos location your already at to go wait and drive to a new rider doesnt make sense. Waiting seems like the play. Driving away wasting more gas and time doesn’t seem like the sound play to me.


----------



## Juggalo9er

CJfrom619 said:


> Still doesn't explain why is it better to leave a rider whos location your already at to go wait and drive to a new rider doesnt make sense. Waiting seems like the play. Driving away wasting more gas and time doesn't seem like the sound play to me.


It really depends on your market..... the math doesn't lie


----------



## CJfrom619

Juggalo9er said:


> It really depends on your market..... the math doesn't lie


Lol you only did the math for one part????
Here I'll explain it. Simple math.

Option 1- stay idle for 1-5 minutes. Proceed to destination.

Option 2- drive away, wait for request, drive to request, wait on rider then proceed to destination.

I dont need to know math to figure out that Option 1 is the only option and will require less gas and I will be more profitable.


----------



## Juggalo9er

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol you only did the math for one part????
> Here I'll explain it. Simple math.
> 
> Option 1- stay idle for 1-5 minutes. Proceed to destination.
> 
> Option 2- drive away, wait for request, drive to request, wait on rider then proceed to destination.
> 
> I dont need to know math to figure out that Option 1 is the only option and will require less gas and I will be more profitable.


Sorry, you're wrong it's your business though


----------



## New2This

CJfrom619 said:


> Still doesn't explain why is it better to leave a rider whos location your already at to go wait and drive to a new rider doesnt make sense. Waiting seems like the play. Driving away wasting more gas and time doesn't seem like the sound play to me.


It depends.

If it a 0.75 mile trip back home from the liquor store after a 5 minute wait **** no.

If it's a 20 mile trip afterwards then I would wait.

The 0.75 mile return trip is opportunity cost in not being available for a better trip.


----------



## doyousensehumor

Chorch said:


> I think this is the most complicated-to-read post in the whole world.


Remember this is a Greenfox thread.. can't out foxicate the fox!


----------



## [email protected]

doyousensehumor said:


> Remember this is a Greenfox thread.. can't out foxicate the fox!


Listen, @doyousensehumor , leave credit where credit is due...those ⭐s were meant to SHINE! &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Dekero

4.98
1-1 &#127775;

1,510 rides.. on Uber, another 1300 on Lyft...


----------



## Sick Duck

Greenfox said:


> So I got my FOURTH 1 star. Sob. I didnt budge
> ..strange. 4.92
> 
> Says MOST drivers are at a 4.8
> ...
> 
> Did I need to worry?


You're fired.

When are you leaving California?



CJfrom619 said:


> Missing the point. Ending trip on a rider who is already there because you have to wait on them for a few minutes is no sound strategy! It's terrible strategy. What do you do now that you ended trip. Waste time driving away from pickup, waste time waiting on another request, waste time driving to new rider and oh yea sometimes that new riders isnt always toes on curb. Sounds like ego/pride move costing yourself money. I say silly strategy.


It's definitely ego/pride, I catch myself doing it from time to time on minfare rides I took just to not get the throttling threats


----------



## Aw Jeez

Once you get over 500 rated rides, then we're all on the same ratings page. In the beginning, I used to obsess over my rating. Now I really don't give a crap and rarely even check it. I had always been up at 4.96 or so and it never varied. Imagine my surprise to see TWO 1-star ratings pop up, which brought me down to a 4.94. And here in my town (Pensacola, FL), I get way fewer Uber trips than Lyft, so it'll take a while before those 1-stars drop off.

The problem with Uber's rating system is that it's too easy for pax to down-rate you. People are reluctant to say that *anything* was a "five-star" experience - because that implies it was stellar, exceptional, amazing and super-duper. And so even if the ride was "perfect" they're more inclined to only give you four-stars. My opinion is that Uber ought to do away with that fifth star. I believe that passengers would be more comfortable giving a four-star rating.


----------



## Homie G

OP jacked my thread

https://uberpeople.net/search/1533231/?q=most+1+stars&o=relevance


----------



## Sick Duck

Stop jacking @Homie G threads, OP


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane

Your poll is missing drivers who fall into the 4.9 to 4.0 category, of which I am one.


----------



## kingcorey321

CJfrom619 said:


> I don't understand this strategy. You know you get paid time and miles right?


.11c per minute. no im not waiting .
Here its ping after ping . I Have uber x lyft door dash grub hub post mates instacart all installed on my phones ready to go . 
So no i wont wait for a pax at a stop.
Most stops are min trips meaning if you drive 1 mile or 3 you still only get 3 bucks. So if you stop at these min trips you will Not be adding any additional money to your account. 
And at .11c a minute is the worth it to sit in your car 6 bucks an hour ?


----------



## massey

plenty 1 stars


----------



## Trafficat

CJfrom619 said:


> Still doesn't explain why is it better to leave a rider whos location your already at to go wait and drive to a new rider doesnt make sense. Waiting seems like the play. Driving away wasting more gas and time doesn't seem like the sound play to me.


You make 24 cents per minute. In my market it is 15 cents a minute. In many markets it is 8 cents or less per minute. You are paid $14.40/hr to wait, I am paid $9/hr to wait, and in other places it is less than $5/hr. My pax often make me wait over ten minutes at a stop... long enough to drive to and complete another fare. My mileage rate is also higher at $0.87 making for greater opportunity cost.


----------



## CJfrom619

Trafficat said:


> You make 24 cents per minute. In my market it is 15 cents a minute. In many markets it is 8 cents or less per minute. You are paid $14.40/hr to wait, I am paid $9/hr to wait, and in other places it is less than $5/hr. My pax often make me wait over ten minutes at a stop... long enough to drive to and complete another fare. My mileage rate is also higher at $0.87 making for greater opportunity cost.


Well where talking about 2 different things. I would never wait 10 minutes for any rider. 5 minutes max and I will let them know that. I understand we don't get paid well for time. My point though is that its a better option then the alternative.


----------



## Trafficat

While I can mathematically see it is not in my best interest to do so, I pretty much always wait for every pax. They always tell me they'll be in and out in 30 seconds, and on average it is probably 8-15 minutes.

Last time I waited for a a couple at a gas station they were just going to buy a box of beer. 10 minutes goes by and when the couple comes back the wife of the account holder apologized to me, saying her husband couldn't resist the urge to play the slot machine.


----------



## CJfrom619

Trafficat said:


> While I can mathematically see it is not in my best interest to do so, I pretty much always wait for every pax. They always tell me they'll be in and out in 30 seconds, and on average it is probably 8-15 minutes.
> 
> Last time I waited for a a couple at a gas station they were just going to buy a box of beer. 10 minutes goes by and when the couple comes back the wife of the account holder apologized to me, saying her husband couldn't resist the urge to play the slot machine.


Why are you waiting past 5 minutes though. Make sure they don't leave an anchor in your car and be clear about waiting 5 minutes. Most adults can understand and those that don't we'll have to find a new ride. Gotta have guidelines you follow on the rode. This one is black and white. Why you would wait on any rider for 8-15 minutes is a mistake on your part.


----------



## ANT 7

I have one 1* at present..............


----------



## Woohaa

When they begin to pay bonus dollars for drivers with high ratings then I will begin to care about high ratings.


----------



## 5☆OG

Soldiering said:


> View attachment 422067
> notice the pax complaint about music. Some pax are pathetic.
> 
> You have noyhing to worry about in my opinion. If you give a 100+ a week their not going too bother you.


I get so embarrassed when i have a granny in the car and all of a sudden pop that meow comes on the radio lol

If i take away certain passangers i have never had a 1 star rating


----------



## Amos69




----------



## OldUncleDave

Greenfox said:


> So I got my FOURTH 1 star. Sob. I didnt budge
> ..strange. 4.92
> 
> Says MOST drivers are at a 4.8
> ...
> 
> Did I need to worry?


i am embarrassed to admit that I am working off my 21 1*s. Yes TWENTY-ONE 1* ratings.

i was sick this summer, leg pain. Tried working through it and had a very distracted attitude. Finally, one night, I couldn't get out of my car. I drive to the emergency room, and within an hour I was admitted and on an IV.

I had septic Infection in my right leg, 2 months in hospital. Everyday, 3 doses of IV Antibiotics. Since then I've been racking up the 5 stars, my current rating is 4.75.


----------



## Luckydraw

relative rookie ride wise anyway. No 1's.


----------



## HectorB

1 one star rating. 4.93. 1305 rides, 2 years.


----------



## Fusion_LUser

On Lyft I'm 5.0 for the 577 rides I've done with a 98% AR... If a ride comes in that I don't like via Lyft I just ignore the pax until they cancel... the other 2% is from me missing the ping while driving Uber!

For Uber I'm 4.98 with only 1 1-star and a 5 4-stars over the last 390+ rides I've done. 0% cancel because I don't take rides I don't like.

I only drive three nights a week here in CA (Tues and Fri/Sat when I can.) I've only been driving for Lyft since 05/2019 and Uber since 08/2019.


----------



## Amos69

Trafficat said:


> While I can mathematically see it is not in my best interest to do so, I pretty much always wait for every pax. They always tell me they'll be in and out in 30 seconds, and on average it is probably 8-15 minutes.
> 
> Last time I waited for a a couple at a gas station they were just going to buy a box of beer. 10 minutes goes by and when the couple comes back the wife of the account holder apologized to me, saying her husband couldn't resist the urge to play the slot machine.


_8-15 minutes??????_
Say What? That is crazy. I occasionally have a five minute wait but that is super rare. The only time I wait longer is when Goober gets me to a scheduled ride early. Here in Seattle we get .018 per minute to drive but .025 to wait so I make more sitting and waiting the other five minutes than deadheading away.


----------



## Nycmaster1997

Greenfox said:


> i like this.
> 
> Thanks. I really WAS starting to worry!


I don't mean to brag about it guys. But in my opinion this whole star rating is pointless and childish what's the point of having a high rating and not getting paid fairly and you are constantly threatening by uber of losing your account and bending over to riders begging for a good rating it's just a slavery in my opinion . and it shouldn't be that way . What matters is getting the rider to their destination safely and quickly as a driver nothing else between as a rider be ready for your car at pick up and don't be disrespectful to your driver that's it at the end of the ride thumbs up &#128077;&#127996; our down if there was an issue it can be reported on both sides!!


----------



## Syn




----------



## Wild Colonial Boy

In the land of Oz the stars are out. I have 7 one stars, and don’t give a toss. They’re mostly from city people, and the few from my town are from deadbeats. I mostly never check stars, more into money.


----------



## Cary Grant

I average about one 1-star rating per week, which is about 1%, give or take. I've had days in years past where I was dinged 2, 3, 4 times in as many days, or worse. Invariably because I refused to accommodate a pax request to break the law, compromise my safety, or do something else that I didn't feel comfortable doing. Pax behavior and retaliatory ratings have made me much more selective about who I let in my car. I have learned to sniff out the *Scheiße*-birds before I unlock my doors.

This is why I refuse to let people in my car with an open container, even if they slam it or pour it out. Once they touch the door with an open beer or red solo cup (or ANY cup without a lid and straw), then I'm going to refuse them. They can cancel immediately, or I'll cancel after the timer runs out. No exceptions. I'm getting paid. Period. They wasted my time, so the pax can pay. I also refuse anyone asking me to squeeze in five, six, or more, or transport an unaccompanied minor child, or transport a child without a car seat.

The reaction when I tell them what will happen almost always proves who the 1-stars come from: Butt-hurt wanks and tossers, _******ybaggers _and pudknockers, pikers and potatoes the lot of 'em. If they attempt to negotiate or act like petulant children, or worse, like neo-libs, that's another red flag which I note in my write-ups. Most of these pax need to suffer the pain of justice in the form of corporal punishment because their parental units are absolute failures in raising polite progeny.

Look at pax hands as they walk up to your car. Are they carrying an open container or other contraband? Do they look like they are hiding something? I can almost always spot the guy trying to hide that bottle of beer behind his skinny jeans, or stuffed into a front pocket of his oversized fat-boy coat. Same goes for women that think an open beer peeking out of their purse is kosher. Use your eyes, watch their hands, spot the *Scheiße*, avoid the 1-star retaliators.

When pax ask for something off the reservation, and you must decline, you're very likely going to get dinged, especially on Uber. So just write them up. Every. Single. Time. Sometimes Rohit is generous, though he'll never admit it. I've seen 1-star retaliatory ratings go POOF within one business day. A well-written fact report of a negative interaction due to bestial behavior by pax, especially a request to violate the law, can help. Just don't ask for the removals. And don't whine when it doesn't happen. Keywords to use when describing pax behavior and bizarre requests: Uncomfortable, illegal, unsafe, disorderly, threatening. Other valuable keywords that really put the icing on the cake: Racist, bigot, sexist, anti-semitic, anti-Christian, heterophobe, homophobe, misandrist, misogynist. If these or other adjectives apply, USE THEM. If you have dashcam footage, MENTION THAT FACT.

If pax offered something silly like "I'll give you five stars" as bait to lure you? WRITE THEM UP. If they threaten with negative ratings or reports, pull over immediately, end the trip, trespass them, and begin dialing 911. To trespass someone, you MUST verbally tell them "I'm trespassing you. Please exit the vehicle immediately."

Remember, the best defense is a good offense: He who reports first, wins.

There are no bonus points for delays, but you WILL lose if they file on you while you're anting around for another $3. So turn the app off, write them up NOW.

Don't wait for these shiny turds to file a false complaint. Aim the flame thrower at them first and pull the trigger.

I'm a James Mattis fan: I'm polite, I'm professional, and I have a plan.

And quit worrying about ratings.


----------



## BloatedElvis

4. 4.92 rating....pax are scumbags.


----------



## got a p

was 4.97 until i didn't let 2 sets of pax in one night not drink in my car, both 1 starred me. still though, 480ish 5 stars is enough to pay my bills this month.


----------



## 125928

4.80
14 1*
3461 trips in 2.5 year
many of the 1* I earned


----------



## Golddigger

Cheers


----------



## MadTownUberD

You don't have a 4.00-4.90 slot to choose in the poll.

I've got over 5,000 trips. I drive PT, over 100 trips a month, in an area with relatively nice people, mostly outside of drinking hours.

My car is modest but nice and clean, and my driving is essentially flawless.


----------



## Nycmaster1997

Wild Colonial Boy said:


> In the land of Oz the stars are out. I have 7 one stars, and don't give a toss. They're mostly from city people, and the few from my town are from deadbeats. I mostly never check stars, more into money.


Agreed . The whole rating thing it's so silly and childish like being a car service uber driver it's a once in a life time dream career &#129315;&#128514;


----------



## UberHammer

I have four 1 stars, and I know for a fact that every single one of them is from a rider who assumed the "multiple stop" feature is the "I have numerous places to do business" feature, and I didn't wait for them to do their business at a stop.


----------



## Poo

BadYota said:


> This is gonna depend on how many trips people have. 4.88, 6;1* stars. This is gonna be my last year anyway so down we go with the ratings!
> 
> New car? Doesn't matter!
> Clean car? Doesn't matter!
> Don't talk to pax? Doesn't matter!
> Have charging cord available? Doesn't matter!
> Uber pro? Might matter!
> Uber comfort? Might matter
> Uber withholding 1 stars for the first year? Might matter!


Your right it doesn't matter cause most passengers you can't please anyway and some look for a dumb reason to complain


----------



## Steven Ambrose

1 star from the rider demanding I drive faster and I informed her that when her name appears on my registration and insurance, that is when I will begin to do as she says. 

1 star from a rider from me tossing her phone after she left it in my car. I posted about this in a prior message thread. 

1 star from a rider when I told him he could not smoke pot in my car. 

These all told me they were going to 1 star me and they did. I had to start my profile over due to moving to Michigan from Florida.


----------



## Shill

I have been as low as 4.85 and as high as 4.95. At 4.5 I was not taking Shish from bad pax. Especially the drunk ones. At 4.95 the pax rode me and my car. I think anyone between 4.78 and 4.90 is someone that most likely delivers superb service and will not let the bad pax use her/him.


----------



## Amer1515

Got 2 4 stars rating last 2 days. 😭


----------



## Poo

Amer1515 said:


> Got 2 4 stars rating last 2 days. &#128557;


Can't please these riders. Most of them are problematic


----------



## BBslider001

CJfrom619 said:


> So instead of waiting one minute then continuing to drive to the second stop...a better strategy is to cancel, then leave and wait 1-15 minutes for another request then drive to that rider and wait on them to get in??? Sound strategy is what you call this??


Never in my life has a stop been "one minute" LOL. It takes that long just to unbuckle, exit the vehicle, and go inside. Either way, waiting is lame. It rarely happens though, so I oblige them when it does.

Are we still talking about ratings? If so, I did happen to get the elusive 2 star a few weeks ago. I posted about it. No one cared....as they shouldn't LMAO



Shill said:


> I have been as low as 4.85 and as high as 4.95. At 4.5 I was not taking Shish from bad pax. Especially the drunk ones. At 4.95 the pax rode me and my car. I think anyone between 4.78 and 4.90 is someone that most likely delivers superb service and will not let the bad pax use her/him.


****in BOOM. Best post right here and exactly right.

In other news...


----------



## CJfrom619

BBslider001 said:


> Never in my life has a stop been "one minute" LOL. It takes that long just to unbuckle, exit the vehicle, and go inside. Either way, waiting is lame. It rarely happens though, so I oblige them when it does.
> 
> Are we still talking about ratings? If so, I did happen to get the elusive 2 star a few weeks ago. I posted about it. No one cared....as they shouldn't LMAO


Well thats not true. Most of my stops for rides are around 1 minute because normally they just have to grab something or picking up another rider. Regardless I will wait 5 minutes and let them know. Its rare that a rider takes longer then a few minutes when they ask to stop. Im with you though...it rarely happens so when it does I will oblige as well.


----------



## Poo

BBslider001 said:


> Never in my life has a stop been "one minute" LOL. It takes that long just to unbuckle, exit the vehicle, and go inside. Either way, waiting is lame. It rarely happens though, so I oblige them when it does.
> 
> Are we still talking about ratings? If so, I did happen to get the elusive 2 star a few weeks ago. I posted about it. No one cared....as they shouldn't LMAO
> 
> 
> @@@@in BOOM. Best post right here and exactly right.
> 
> In other news...
> 
> View attachment 426594


Good rating good job &#128077;&#127997;


----------



## DeadHeadDriver

My stats _@691 Ubers_, Luckiest People First:
*1 Star*: 5 
2 Star: 3
3 Star: 4
4 Star: 19 (Biggest collection of PAx-AsshOles in distribution curve)
5 Star: 313


----------



## Hardtime

4.97


----------



## BadYota

I think I've got a record 
2 reports in a week and I have no idea who they are from. I'm an introvert so I barely talk at all


----------



## Mole




----------



## BBslider001

BadYota said:


> I think I've got a record
> 2 reports in a week and I have no idea who they are from. I'm an introvert so I barely talk at all
> View attachment 426773


Is it just me or does anyone else think it entirely narcissistic to expect a driver to talk to them? And then to rate poorly for it when it does not happen?? People....SMFH


----------



## Mole

BBslider001 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think it entirely narcissistic to expect a driver to talk to them? And then to rate poorly for it when it does not happen?? People....SMFH


They pay extra for that service on comfort rides. Crazy is it not?


----------



## Poo

BBslider001 said:


> Is it just me or does anyone else think it entirely narcissistic to expect a driver to talk to them? And then to rate poorly for it when it does not happen?? People....SMFH


Agreed! These passengers think we are obligated to talk to them! I don't say anything but "hello"unless they wish to talk because they love to file a false report about you having inappropriate conversations etc.



Mole said:


> They pay extra for that service on comfort rides. Crazy is it not?


Omg I had no idea they pay for that &#128563;


----------



## Mole

Poo said:


> Agreed! These passengers think we are obligated to talk to them! I don't say anything but "hello"unless they wish to talk because they love to file a false report about you having inappropriate conversations etc.
> 
> 
> Omg I had no idea they pay for that &#128563;


Nicer larger vehicle with a option for heat/cool temps and happy or not to talk.


----------



## BBslider001

Mole said:


> Nicer larger vehicle with a option for heat/cool temps and happy or not to talk.


My absolute favorite is "quiet preferred" and they get in the vehicle and start running at the mouth a mile a minute. Sociopaths.


----------



## Kazerun

I don't ride for badge or rates.


----------



## Midnightrambler

After 6 weeks of driving, no 1 Stars yet.

I quickly found I like to drive during daylight hours in nice areas, and if I get destinations to sketchy areas, go offline before I get there and then relocate after dropping the PAX. Nice PAX usually leave nice ratings. Seems to be working so far.


----------



## Poo

BBslider001 said:


> My absolute favorite is "quiet preferred" and they get in the vehicle and start running at the mouth a mile a minute. Sociopaths.


&#128514;&#129315;


----------



## MadTownUberD

Midnightrambler said:


> After 6 weeks of driving, no 1 Stars yet.
> 
> I quickly found I like to drive during daylight hours in nice areas, and if I get destinations to sketchy areas, go offline before I get there and then relocate after dropping the PAX. Nice PAX usually leave nice ratings. Seems to be working so far.
> 
> View attachment 427648


Are you a rolling Stones fan?


----------



## Midnightrambler

MadTownUberD said:


> Are you a rolling Stones fan?


Yes, of course! Talkin' bout the Midnight Rambler...


----------



## MadTownUberD

Midnightrambler said:


> Yes, of course! Talkin' bout the Midnight Rambler...


Welcome to the forums bud!!!


----------



## BigRedDriver

1 1 Star. 4.95. Had 3 at one time. Got 2 in one day. When they dropped off it was bam bam


----------



## 197438

kingcorey321 said:


> 1978 rides . 12 one stars . I Ditch the pax at there first stop . zero stops allowed with uber . rating 4.87


Your next ride probably made you wait without pay or tip. But, thanks, it helps us with 4.97 to get more rides that cancel when they see your poor rating.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver

BadYota said:


> I think I've got a record
> 2 reports in a week and I have no idea who they are from. I'm an introvert so I barely talk at all
> View attachment 426773


12 one stars in last 500 rides.

4.81 rating, down from 4.82 yesterday. Between 4.81 and 4.83 last few months. Was 4.88 to 489 last summer for a couple months.

Lyft was usually 4.90 to very occasionally 5.0, but as low as 4.62 and maybe even lower long ago. But it's only based on 100 rides, so it can fluctuate quickly.

Currently with two conversation flags, one driving flag.

Left week, one each of those -- plus a car smell. Then a navigation flag.

Can't Uber deactivate for so many conversation or driving complaints in a short time, or even overall?


----------



## GuidoTKP

SHalester said:


> zero
> 4.98


Yay. And you make how more per mile as a result?....yeah, thought so!


----------



## SpinalCabbage

4.94 on Uber. 5.0 on Lyft.

I have no problems trading one star ratings with a misbehaving pax. Deactivation due to ratings is in the 4.64 range. If you're above that then don't sweat your ratings.


----------



## Cary Grant

I collect 1-star ratings proudly from paxholes. I earned each and every single one because I don't tolerate paxbaggery.

This survey is funny. It has egregious math errors. Note the massive gap between 4 and 4.9. I suppose those folks don't count. Cough, cough. Ahem.

Shameful. Hilarious.


----------



## Uberguyken

Here's mine and I can't get a 2 star to save my life....


----------



## SHalester

GuidoTKP said:


> And you make how more per mile as a result?.


Never said I do. I also don't even track per mile. I track cash flow, which is the only variable I care about at all. Yeah, yeah ratings mean nothing. But they do, always; just read about it here.


----------



## GuidoTKP

SHalester said:


> Never said I do. I also don't even track per mile. I track cash flow, which is the only variable I care about at all. Yeah, yeah ratings mean nothing. But they do, always; just read about it here.


If they do, you certainly haven't presented any convincing argument. Try again!


----------



## SHalester

GuidoTKP said:


> f they do, you certainly haven't presented any convincing argument. Try again!


why? You can't read the threads here? Ratings matter on some level to most here. Even if they dance around, signing, ratings don't matter. they matter to the driver, no matter what they dance around signing. They just don't want to admit it. 
Pay close attn to the 'my ratings are better than yours' threads. Now go do your homework.


----------



## GuidoTKP

SHalester said:


> why? You can't read the threads here? Ratings matter on some level to most here. Even if they dance around, signing, ratings don't matter. they matter to the driver, no matter what they dance around signing. They just don't want to admit it.
> Pay close attn to the 'my ratings are better than yours' threads. Now go do your homework.


OMG....you are just the kind of driver Uber loves! Is my rating important to me such that I regularly monitor it? Yeah, my CREDIT RATING that is! Sheeesh &#128528;


----------



## SHalester

GuidoTKP said:


> OMG....you are just the kind of driver Uber loves!


So, you didn't do your homework I see. Myself, I don't obsess over my ratings. More annoyed that 1/3 of my pax don't even rate at all. And my credit rating, perfect there too.


----------



## GuidoTKP

SHalester said:


> So, you didn't do your homework I see. Myself, I don't obsess over my ratings. More annoyed that 1/3 of my pax don't even rate at all. And my credit rating, perfect there too.


Yeah you do obsess, and I couldn't care less about your credit rating.....although I highly doubt your claim about it's standing!


----------



## SHalester

GuidoTKP said:


> although I highly doubt your claim about it's standing!


Actually, I don't. I do see it every time I go online. It acts as a performance review. And, so far, I'm doing pretty darn good. My market none of that pax nonsense about making up stories or 'I'm mad' so you are getting a 1 star.

You were saying, about my credit score comment?


----------



## GuidoTKP

SHalester said:


> Actually, I don't. I do see it every time I go online. It acts as a performance review. And, so far, I'm doing pretty darn good. My market none of that pax nonsense about making up stories or 'I'm mad' so you are getting a 1 star.
> 
> You were saying, about my credit score comment?
> View attachment 467192


Sure....nice. Fake online pics do not count. Please, just stop already. I, and everyone else out here, doesn't care!


----------



## teh744

I was at 14 a few weeks ago.....
It seems like these one stars come and go. I feel it’s done to get ride credits.


----------



## Roadmasta

4.90 was at 4.93 two years ago and changed to a 2008 Corolla. Ratings dropped and profits went up, good trade-off. Four aces and a pair of duce's.


----------



## GuidoTKP

teh744 said:


> I was at 14 a few weeks ago.....
> It seems like these one stars come and go. I feel it's done to get ride credits.


Yes, it is!


----------



## MissAnne

Only one 1*
4.96 rating


----------



## GuidoTKP

MissAnne said:


> Only one 1*
> 4.96 rating


And?


----------



## Rockocubs

Down too 2 * and 4.93


----------



## Wild Colonial Boy

GuidoTKP said:


> And?


Mate, you're being deliberately argumentative. Pull your head in.


----------



## SHalester

GuidoTKP said:


> Fake online pics do not count.


fake? That is very nice of you to say as that would mean I have photoshop skills. I assure you, I don't. You want a more recent one than 5/2?

Jealousy will get you no where in life. Just saying.


----------



## UberSydney

I’m at 5star!


----------



## kc ub'ing!

6 1's! Still a 4.90. How in the **** do people fail at this gig?!


----------



## kc ub'ing!

GuidoTKP said:


> How do drivers dwell upon what is completely irrelevant?


In fact there's an entire section of the forum with several threads dedicated to the topic.

So you're currently perusing a thread you consider irrelevant.


----------



## GuidoTKP

kc ub'ing! said:


> In fact there's an entire section of the forum with several threads dedicated to the topic.
> 
> So you're currently perusing a thread you consider irrelevant.


&#128528;


----------



## Uberguyken

Dropped off another 1 &#127775; today... Keep this up and I'll have a perfect 5 &#127775; rating soon!!

NOW only if I actually gave a shyt about my rating... The only reason I even ask EVERY passenger to please rate me is so they will see the TIP screen immediately thereafter thus increasing my tip ratio. And considering I just passed $1400 in tips yr to date not counting probably another 3-400 in cash... I'll be asking everyone to rate me for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Tony73

My rating tends to get stuck when I complain too much. I don’t know if they froze mine but for three months it won’t budge from 4.92. It dropped from 4.96 and stayed there.


----------



## Jamie Vegas

4.96 with almost 7k rides


----------



## Ek3333

I have 4.94 
11 4 stars
3-3 stars 
0-2 stars
3-1 stars
Got 1 star from dude that he sits in my car already mad because other Uber driver charge him for no show. And start *****ing on me that I made wrong turn (3 miles ride , 8 minutes) , I explained that I follow app and I’m not from area. He ask me to use Waze , I said I don’t like it. That’s all conversation . After him I got 1 star... but I gave him only 4 star , it’s not fair


----------



## Juggalo9er

Ek3333 said:


> I have 4.94
> 11 4 stars
> 3-3 stars
> 0-2 stars
> 3-1 stars
> Got 1 star from dude that he sits in my car already mad because other Uber driver charge him for no show. And start @@@@@ing on me that I made wrong turn (3 miles ride , 8 minutes) , I explained that I follow app and I'm not from area. He ask me to use Waze , I said I don't like it. That's all conversation . After him I got 1 star... but I gave him only 4 star , it's not fair:smiles:


1 star all non cash tipping pax


----------



## SleelWheels

I dunno, I just log on, drive, then log off.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

I do 20-35 rides a day.


----------



## HectorB

4.92 2 one stars. One was a GQ the second was an accident. Other driver received red light ticket.


----------



## Medialem2020

Greenfox said:


> So I got my FOURTH 1 star. Sob. I didnt budge
> ..strange. 4.92
> 
> Says MOST drivers are at a 4.8
> ...
> 
> Did I need to worry?


Man rating are all bullshit . You can get deactivated for having 4.98 lol &#128514;


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Medialem2020 said:


> Man rating are all bullshit . You can get deactivated for having 4.98 lol &#128514;


You will get more rides especially when working black car. Can you give me an example what they will deactivate you for with a 4.98 rating? More importantly is it something that is totally out of your control?


----------



## Medialem2020

Not really ... even though you do Uber black your getting the same on mileage as someone who has 4.88 . He’ll get as many rides as you do ... it’s all depend who’s closer to the area where the costumer is ordering the ride .. if someone just doesn’t like you they’ll call Uber and complain about you and you’ll get deactivated it ... those stats wont
Protect you ... peoples got deactivated it with 4.98 ,4.97 ... your not getting any rewards . I wish Uber would prioritize you be sure you have a high rating ... for instance if a girl come in your car and want to eat or do multiple stop and did not want to add that on the app and you tell her no ma’am I can’t do that . She Can easily report you on Uber ... you might not get deactivated for that but if you get 2 or 3 reports your gone ....


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

Medialem2020 said:


> Not really ... even though you do Uber black your getting the same on mileage as someone who has 4.88 . He'll get as many rides as you do ... it's all depend who's closer to the area where the costumer is ordering the ride .. if someone just doesn't like you they'll call Uber and complain about you and you'll get deactivated it ... those stats wont
> Protect you ... peoples got deactivated it with 4.98 ,4.97 ... your not getting any rewards . I wish Uber would prioritize you be sure you have a high rating ... for instance if a girl come in your car and want to eat or do multiple stop and did not want to add that on the app and you tell her no ma'am I can't do that . She Can easily report you on Uber ... you might not get deactivated for that but if you get 2 or 3 reports your gone ....


Most things I used to do like speed up on a yellow light or engage in sensitive topics, I knew would cost me points or potentially complaints against me and I stopped doing those things. I've never been surprised before when I got low ratings. Right now I do everything I can to keep driving even if it means I have to drop my ego. I treat it as a business that makes me 6 figures. I have a sense that people do not care as much from the posts I see, sometimes even pure negligence. How can you expect something great in return?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

I've earned every one of my EIGHT 1*'s . Pax can't get away with their bullshit in my vehicle. If that impacts my rating. I can live with it. I hover between 4.88 and 4.90.


----------



## Medialem2020

RideShare_Hustler said:


> Most things I used to do like speed up on a yellow light or engage in sensitive topics, I knew would cost me points or potentially complaints against me and I stopped doing those things. I've never been surprised before when I got low ratings. Right now I do everything I can to keep driving even if it means I have to drop my ego. I treat it as a business that makes me 6 figures. I have a sense that people do not care as much from the posts I see, sometimes even pure negligence. How can you expect something great in return?


You know what your right . Is a business ... and you do have to take it seriously if you don't want any complaints or problem with Uber . That's a good way you deal with it . I think you have to be professional and polite to your costumers and do your job as a driver , be helpful and respectful and is better you stay a way from politics and race ... religion ... peoples get offended. It does pay your bills and We all have to respect that


----------



## 58756

SHalester said:


> zero
> 4.98


That won't be long. Soon you'll taste 1

Avoid talking to pax except hi hello and have a nice day. Avoid driving drunks.


----------



## Uberguyken

Ozzyoz said:


> That won't be long. Soon you'll taste 1
> 
> Avoid talking to pax except hi hello and have a nice day. Avoid driving drunks.
> 
> View attachment 494794


Good work on those 2 &#127775;... I've been trying for one of those for over a year....


----------



## SHalester

Ozzyoz said:


> That won't be long. Soon you'll taste 1


maybe, maybe not. Only drive during the day and never weekends or holidays. AND, most important, my own burb area (for pickups). NO issues except for a couple of 4's. One I knew why, other didn't.

No big deal unless one is aiming for Pro status ratings don't bother me.....much....


----------



## 58756

SHalester said:


> maybe, maybe not. Only drive during the day and never weekends or holidays. AND, most important, my own burb area (for pickups). NO issues except for a couple of 4's. One I knew why, other didn't.
> 
> No big deal unless one is aiming for Pro status ratings don't bother me.....much....


Tell us more about the one with the why 4?


----------



## FLKeys

I am usually between 4.93 and 4.95 star average. Right now I am 4.96, I lost my 2 beloved 2 ⭐ 's and lost 2 of my 3 1⭐'s.
4.96 ⭐ Average
486 - 5 ⭐
10 - 4 ⭐
3 - 3 ⭐
0 - 2 ⭐
1 - 1 ⭐

Like others said ratings really don't mean much.

Now how do I get at least one 2⭐ back. Guess i could always ask a PAX to rate me 2 ⭐'s


----------



## rondog2400

I got 5


----------



## RT_15

I drive in a College town $4.00 rides low tips they mess with me and I mess with them


----------



## Jst1dreamr

RT_15 said:


> I drive in a College town $4.00 rides low tips they mess with me and I mess with them


No for much longer it appears.


----------



## RT_15

That's fine I had five gigs now down to four no more forced rides and poor navigation


----------



## JPaiva

Greenfox said:


> So I got my FOURTH 1 star. Sob. I didnt budge
> ..strange. 4.92
> 
> Says MOST drivers are at a 4.8
> ...
> 
> Did I need to worry?


Havent had a 1* in over 6 mos. Wait, havent driven in 6 mos either


----------



## comfortably1numb

Mission impossible achieved yesterday.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

comfortably1numb said:


> Mission impossible achieved yesterday.


Excellent job!

I think I can catch up to you in a week or two.


----------



## comfortably1numb

Thank you!

Wish you luck in getting in the 500 Fives Club 😊.

Paradoxically, the main reason beside those obvious ones I succeeded, was ignoring Uber’s useless, dubious, “anonymous” rating game. I was simply pressing 5-star button for each pax. Otherwise, no cigar, for sure.

However, I do not expect that such kind of rating will last for long.

OTOH, I was kinda expecting some kind of congrats note from Uber, for achieving such rare and extraordinary result. Nothing. Obviously, IT guys behind the Algorithm never heard for positive reinforcement. Sigh.


----------



## RideShare_Hustler

comfortably1numb said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Wish you luck in getting in the 500 Fives Club &#128522;.
> 
> Paradoxically, the main reason beside those obvious ones I succeeded, was ignoring Uber's useless, dubious, "anonymous" rating game. I was simply pressing 5-star button for each pax. Otherwise, no cigar, for sure.
> 
> However, I do not expect that such kind of rating will last for long.
> 
> OTOH, I was kinda expecting some kind of congrats note from Uber, for achieving such rare and extraordinary result. Nothing. Obviously, IT guys behind the Algorithm never heard for positive reinforcement. Sigh.


I thought I was going to get more rides but sadly not the case.


----------

